# ,  / > RA3AO >  RA3AO 50-100

## RT2Y

!
    ,     . 
   ,     .
      50-100 .
     .

----------

Aleksey., Boris.., Integral, R3PAS, R8ach, RA4UIR, RD6LW, rn6xc, RT2Y, RU9WG/9, Scrambler, _69

----------


## RT2Y

!
  , - ,  904,   .

----------

Aleksey., Boris.., Henriks.V, Max Payne, R8ach, RA4UIR, RD6LW, rn6xc, RT2Y, RU9WG/9, UV5EVY

----------


## UN7RX

> Z80


  .      ""?

----------

RT2Y

----------


## _69

*yl2gl*,   !     ,      90?

----------

ub6agd

----------


## RU9BA

.        ,       ,    
       2 904   65   ,    .
          .        .
  15  .

----------

R9AD, RD6LW, RT2Y

----------

RU9WG/9, UV5EVY

----------


## yl2gl

, 904       ,      RD70, RD100.    ,    ,  MRF  .

----------


## UA4AU

> , 904       ,      RD70, RD100.    ,    ,  MRF  .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     .


     ?     ?  ,      .   SSB ?        .    ,     ...  ,   ,    .          .     ,    ,        100 ,   .  ,   ,       .   ,    .       .    ,    .

----------

RT2Y

----------

R8ach

----------


## UA4AU

> . ,        .     -  . !


 .     ,     .       -    RA3AO.      100     50% .    -  30%.    ,  ?

----------


## ur4qrc

12           ,     !  ,     ""    ,     ,     .          .   ,             ,        "",     . :Razz:

----------

DARKSTAR

----------

Boris.., gera, RT2Y,

----------


## RT2Y

....
  ,    RA3AO,   FT1000MP... ...   .
 " "   .... 
 .
,      .
       (,  SO2R) -   .  .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,   .


 ,  ,    .  ,   ,      ,   . ,    ,   .  -,  .     ,  ,   .       .   ,   ,    ,       ...   ,    "",     .    200 ,  7-8  .  ,      .    ,    .  .  ,  , .          .     ,    .




> 


 ,   "" ?  ,   .     ,    .      ,   .      .     ...
    ,  ,    ,     4*RD 16.  24  . ,    ,   , .    100 .       RD 16   ,  MRF 150  .                .

----------

gera

----------


## RK4CI

> 


 MRF 186, MRF 9180.         26 . ,    900 .         .   " ",   "  ".        .     ,     ,      .
     .      ,   .   ,   .    ,          .    " 30-100   ",   " ".

----------

RT2Y

----------

